# Huffing, snorting etc



## sfulcher31 (8 mo ago)

Have always had cats growing up. Could tell when they get irritated, fast swishing tail, maybe a little swat or bite just to tell you ' hey leave me alone! ' 
Have a solid black female cat not quite a year old, spayed. 
She has such a different personality than any cat Ive ever had. When she wants out late at night ( all cats in at night) she looks out the window & when i pet her she starts blowing out of her nose- short quick huffs, sounds like if a person were to blow their nose really short & quickly....then her ta starts whipping around. Can tell she's agitated. But what is even stranger is if u huff/ snort back at her, she will come after you- in a semi- playful way. But it definitely gets her attention ANY time u snort or huff at her- gets her wound up for sure! 
Have never ever seen or heard of a cat doing this until we adopted- took her in, she was a throw-away kitten to someone but now she's our little Monkey baby!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

sfulcher31 said:


> Have always had cats growing up. Could tell when they get irritated, fast swishing tail, maybe a little swat or bite just to tell you ' hey leave me alone! '
> Have a solid black female cat not quite a year old, spayed.
> She has such a different personality than any cat Ive ever had. When she wants out late at night ( all cats in at night) she looks out the window & when i pet her she starts blowing out of her nose- short quick huffs, sounds like if a person were to blow their nose really short & quickly....then her ta starts whipping around. Can tell she's agitated. But what is even stranger is if u huff/ snort back at her, she will come after you- in a semi- playful way. But it definitely gets her attention ANY time u snort or huff at her- gets her wound up for sure!
> Have never ever seen or heard of a cat doing this until we adopted- took her in, she was a throw-away kitten to someone but now she's our little Monkey baby!


I have a one year old cat that I noticed has done that huffing a couple of times! I am also wondering what that is all about!


----------

